# second layer on my 50litre rack



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

finally started to do the second layer on the 50litre really useful rack, just got to ventelate 3of the boxes and then heating:no1:, soon have them filled


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Very nice Jay : victory:

What have you got planned to fill them ?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Very nice Jay : victory:
> 
> What have you got planned to fill them ?


2's being kept for some more adult abbotts(if alls well), the other fours for a blizzard, lavender, amel and albino everglades thats needs an upgrade from the medium conticos


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Very smart : victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

SteveL said:


> Very smart : victory:


 
shame the carpet wasn't cleaned:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> shame the carpet wasn't cleaned:lol2:


LOL : victory:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Empty boxes!!!!!!!!!!!! Shame on you mate.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Looks good mate......:smile:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bribrian said:


> Empty boxes!!!!!!!!!!!! Shame on you mate.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Looks good mate......:smile:


:Na_Na_Na_Nanly cause i aint got heating, they wont be like that for long:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its discusting isnt it bri lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> its discusting isnt it bri lol


 
im sure if i come over to your house i'll find 6 snakes to put in it, free of course:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: hmm cubed miami in box one, lavamel box 2 and 3, candy canes 4 and 5 and i'll have to have another look for number 6:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, u'd lose the lavamel in there


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Hope you dont mind me asking but where did you get the rack from and how much was it as its very nice : victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Niccired said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking but where did you get the rack from and how much was it as its very nice : victory:


 
i got it from my little old brain and girly hands:lol2:, i made it myself from mdf:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

very good eh lol..
thats what most of mine is made from too


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> i got it from my little old brain and girly hands:lol2:, i made it myself from mdf:lol2:


 
Its very good!! It gives me hope :lol2:

Ive seen racks advertised but they cost a fortune-yours looks good : victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I think it cost me about £300 for both layers including heating etc(not too bad for 12 adult corns), the boxes are £120 on there own, i could have got cheaper boxes but i like these for moving them about:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah they are very spacious too


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah they are very spacious too


yeah, they do stick out a bit:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

but urs are also good for pairs.. i couldnt realistically leave mine in pairs even iuf i wanted t, unless they were well small adults.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> its discusting isnt it bri lol


Lol......... it's shameful, no heating you say, turn the radiators up a bit......:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bribrian said:


> Lol......... it's shameful, no heating you say, turn the radiators up a bit......:lol2:


dont tempt me, im waiting to hear back from the mat people and i want them yesterday:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah you'll get it sorted mate


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, i hate waiting back on e-mails


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Did you try the dude on ebay that was selling mats cheap, it would be worth asking if he had your size lying about.....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i had about 30 i sold off cheap last year.. shame, i could do with some of them back now lol, always the way eh


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bribrian said:


> Did you try the dude on ebay that was selling mats cheap, it would be worth asking if he had your size lying about.....





cornmorphs said:


> i had about 30 i sold off cheap last year.. shame, i could do with some of them back now lol, always the way eh


 
yeah, i used the dude of e-bay before, thats who i waiting back from, im after 35"x11" and he was selling them at £15:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i got my last lot from bestie :lol2:


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

can you tell me this ebay user name who sells heat mats cheaply please?
im after another one.
sorry to go off topic. nice set-up you have by the way.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornish crispa company, ive had no problems with them(used them four or five times), but others have:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i got my last lot from bestie :lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

the racks seem to be getting very populer what is the advantage if the racks over vivs for snakes? just wondering becausw my local shop Tyford used to have all there snakes in vivs but now they seem to be in a huge rack.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Doogerie said:


> the racks seem to be getting very populer what is the advantage if the racks over vivs for snakes? just wondering becausw my local shop Tyford used to have all there snakes in vivs but now they seem to be in a huge rack.


 
main this is space, these have 12 individual snakes in the same space as four vivs stacked, these are larger than many breeders use and are 7inches shorted than a 3ft viv and for corns they are more than ample, though some people are anti racks


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

oh rigt thanks for that


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

that is hopefully what mine will look like though if my husband builds it it prob wont be:lol2:will have to kidnap captin cave man and hold him hostage till he builds me one:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sarahssnakes said:


> that is hopefully what mine will look like though if my husband builds it it prob wont be:lol2:will have to kidnap captin cave man and hold him hostage till he builds me one:lol2:


now theres an offer:lol2:


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

:lol2: trust me you wouldnt want to be held hostage here for long(the 5 kids will drive you insane and the dog is like bambi on stilts)it would be the quickest rack build in history.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sarahssnakes said:


> :lol2: trust me you wouldnt want to be held hostage here for long(the 5 kids will drive you insane and the dog is like bambi on stilts)it would be the quickest rack build in history.


:lol2:, im here with my missus and two year old girl going through that tantrum stage and an 11 year old girl whos going through the other stage:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, sure jay will do it for you


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, sure jay will do it for you


 
:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i might try to do it myself as i would like to say i made that though me and tools dont really get on and it could end up with a trip to the hospital lol,and i have got a 7yr old who thinks shes 18,a 4yr old who likes to copy,a 3yr who has attitude already(follows his dad),a 19mth old who is crazy,and the baby at 5wks old who is the best behaved out of the lot(for the moment)and this is how i look by the end of the day :crazy:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sarahssnakes said:


> i might try to do it myself as i would like to say i made that though me and tools dont really get on and it could end up with a trip to the hospital lol,and i have got a 7yr old who thinks shes 18,a 4yr old who likes to copy,a 3yr who has attitude already(follows his dad),a 19mth old who is crazy,and the baby at 5wks old who is the best behaved out of the lot(for the moment)and this is how i look by the end of the day :crazy:


 
:no1::lol2:


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

well it cant turn out any worse than if my husband did it


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

pokerplayer said:


> can you tell me this ebay user name who sells heat mats cheaply please?
> im after another one.
> sorry to go off topic. nice set-up you have by the way.


The one i'm thinking on is this guy... eBay My World - tigerlilly232
He's only selling small ones at the moment but did have the larger sizes, i've bought loads from him..........: victory:


----------



## Geopathic (Jun 30, 2007)

Just one question. I really like your racking system but as the boxes are in such a confined space how can you be sure that you are getting sufficient heat variant/air circulation? (ie heat transfer).


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Geopathic said:


> Just one question. I really like your racking system but as the boxes are in such a confined space how can you be sure that you are getting sufficient heat variant/air circulation? (ie heat transfer).


 
it was just a bit of trial and error for the temp gradient, its about 2ft 5inches or so front to back and the temps are spot on


----------



## Geopathic (Jun 30, 2007)

I am trying to pursade the other half to build us one for my corns and his royals but he was concerned about the heat/air management. Did you not put any vents in the back like you get in vivs to help circulate the air or just not bother. I really like this rack idea and have the perfect place for it. Just need to sort out this little worry we have.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Geopathic said:


> I am trying to pursade the other half to build us one for my corns and his royals but he was concerned about the heat/air management. Did you not put any vents in the back like you get in vivs to help circulate the air or just not bother. I really like this rack idea and have the perfect place for it. Just need to sort out this little worry we have.


 
no, i just drilled two rows of holes on all four sides at the top, you can just see them on the front side(eventually after playing with everything), then played with some water to see how condensation was dealt with, all worked out fine:no1:


----------



## Geopathic (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok thanks mate. I will make him read this when he gets in in a bit. Apart from this little matter I think he is sold on the idea of your rack. Thank you.


----------

